# Weather



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Torrential rain, thunder and lightening all happening now here in Cairo
The mosques have turned the minaret lights off.
Traffic is at a standstill, roads flooded and tomorrow we have a sandstorm forecast.

Maiden


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmmm. excuse my ignorance, but is it commented to stay in tonight?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> hmmmm. excuse my ignorance, but is it commented to stay in tonight?




Well I am staying in, traffic is bad enough on Thursday night without the added difficulties of the weather.

Maiden


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I am staying in, traffic is bad enough on Thursday night without the added difficulties of the weather.
> 
> Maiden


True very true LOL my balcony flooded. Strangely, I found a sock stuffed in the drain LOL I know deep down instead there is a reason for this, :confused2: I just cant figure it out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> True very true LOL my balcony flooded. Strangely, I found a sock stuffed in the drain LOL I know deep down instead there is a reason for this, :confused2: I just cant figure it out.




Simple.. your sock down the drain is an Egyptian plug to stop the smell coming back during the hot summer months

Maiden


----------



## EgyptianSwirl (Feb 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Simple.. your sock down the drain is an Egyptian plug to stop the smell coming back during the hot summer months
> 
> Maiden


LOL HAHA LOL, I keep an eye out for that. There is a hole in balcony wall that should let the water flow through, that is where I found the sock. Once I removed the sock the balcony started to drain. :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EgyptianSwirl said:


> LOL HAHA LOL, I keep an eye out for that. There is a hole in balcony wall that should let the water flow through, that is where I found the sock. Once I removed the sock the balcony started to drain. :clap2:



Yes the Egyptians are inventive.

My windows are filthy because I have those awkward huge windows that you see maids standing out on sills to clean... I wont let my staff clean them.. it's too dangerous, I would rather have dirty windows than a dead staff member.
Anyway because of all the rain today I thought "ohh I have a good idea I will wash my windows with lots of water and the people down on the street can't complain because they will think it is the rain... so I got a bucket of water and a mop and washed them that way... only to have the person below me come up and complain that I was flooding their balcony... I denied all knowledge of the water 
Do not follow my hint.. my windows are worse 

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Torrential rain, thunder and lightening all happening now here in Cairo
> The mosques have turned the minaret lights off.
> Traffic is at a standstill, roads flooded and tomorrow we have a sandstorm forecast.
> 
> Maiden


Nooooooo how long is it meant to last for? I am coming out on Sunday as I am in desperate need of some sun!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Nooooooo how long is it meant to last for? I am coming out on Sunday as I am in desperate need of some sun!




Insha'Allah sorry couldn't resist it.

In my area it has been raining for 6 hours now, plus it rained this afternoon.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Insha'Allah sorry couldn't resist it.
> 
> In my area it has been raining for 6 hours now, plus it rained this afternoon.
> 
> Maiden


Just checked the forecast in a panic. Heavy rain predicted for tomorrow but sunny again by Saturday :clap2:

I use to think that the rain would make Cairo lovely and clean. Instead it just makes it look dirty and wet!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Just checked the forecast in a panic. Heavy rain predicted for tomorrow but sunny again by Saturday :clap2:
> 
> I use to think that the rain would make Cairo lovely and clean. Instead it just makes it look dirty and wet!



A friend of mine got caught in a downpour and made the mistake of sheltering under a tree, all the dirt from the tree fell on her beautiful yellow jacket. The good thing about the rain is that for a couple of days the trees are green as the pollution has been washed off, shame it doesn't last long


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

at the moment the sun is shining in Mohandeseen.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Hail storm in Greater Cairo*

A heavy downpour of hail shocked residents of Cairo, Giza and Helwan, and 6th of October City Thursday, turning streets and lawns into white, sparkly terrain.

Violent showers during the evening also blocked 26th of July Corridor leading to the Mehwar from 6th of October City, with long stretches of asphalt transformed into deep puddles of water. Later in the night there were reports of accidents and severe traffic jams between Johayna Square and 6th of October City. "Cars are literally swimming," said a commuter stuck in the mayhem.

Hail was also observed in Zamalek, while dozens of traffic accidents were reported around the capital, with the worst in the 6th of October City, resulting in 27 injuries.

Traffic came to complete halt in many areas in the capital, with the usual "mini lakes" Cairo swims in with every shower of rain, and drivers desperately trying to find alternative routes. The hail caused jams on the Nile Corniche from Maadi to Garden City in the evening, and parallel bottlenecks in el-Bahr el-Azam Street.

The hail storm comes on the heels of a heat wave that hit the capital, in such an unusual time of the year.

source: http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/hail-storm-greater-cairo



*Egypt's weather forecast: cold, rainy, possible storms*

Egypt's weather will be affected by a depression (low atmospheric pressure), starting Wednesday night and lasting for a minimum of 72 hours, causing a temperature decrease by 6-7 thermal units, said Wahid Saoudi, director of meteorological analysis at the Egyptian Meteorological Authority.

Saoudi said the depression is located east of the Mediterranean Basin. Accompanied by cool winds blowing from central Europe, this will prompt a temperature drop over the next two days. He noted that the active winds may cause dust and sandstorms, blurring visibility on most roads and disrupting navigation. Lots of low and medium clouds are expected, along with occasional rains.

Saoudi predicted that rain clouds would cover the northern region, including Cairo, the Suez Canal cities and the Red Sea mountains, especially given the presence of another nearby depression, 6km high.

Weather instability, he said, will continue until late Saturday. Saoudi added that experts recommend heavy clothing during the next two days, and cautious driving, especially on highways leading to the north coast, Lower Egyptian cities, Sinai, and Upper Egypt. Experts have also recommended a temporary halt in maritime activity, as the Red Sea and the Mediterranean are expected to rage, with waves as high as 4 meters.

source: Egypt's weather forecast: cold, rainy, possible storms | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This time last week I got sunburned, now I am back in a sweater and woolly tights lol

Maiden


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Torrential rain, thunder and lightening all happening now here in Cairo
> The mosques have turned the minaret lights off.
> Traffic is at a standstill, roads flooded and tomorrow we have a sandstorm forecast.
> 
> Maiden


I may seem odd for saying this but, I absolutely love the rainy weather. You cant imagine how excited I was to see hail 

It all just reminds me of home. Cant wait for June :clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Beatle said:


> Nooooooo how long is it meant to last for? I am coming out on Sunday as I am in desperate need of some sun!


Depends on where you are heading, In Hurghada we had rain, but if I hadn't been told I wouldn't have known, so if you want sun, you know where it is.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Depends on where you are heading, In Hurghada we had rain, but if I hadn't been told I wouldn't have known, so if you want sun, you know where it is.


Am heading to Cairo. Have checked the weather forecast and it looks like it's stopped. Here's hoping after several months of ice, snow and rain in England!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes the Egyptians are inventive.
> 
> My windows are filthy because I have those awkward huge windows that you see maids standing out on sills to clean... I wont let my staff clean them.. it's too dangerous, I would rather have dirty windows than a dead staff member.
> Anyway because of all the rain today I thought "ohh I have a good idea I will wash my windows with lots of water and the people down on the street can't complain because they will think it is the rain... so I got a bucket of water and a mop and washed them that way... only to have the person below me come up and complain that I was flooding their balcony... I denied all knowledge of the water
> ...


Lol, this made me giggle.

No rain in Sharm - there were a few clouds, that was the extent of it. 
Hope things have all cleared up in Cairo now


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

some more articles about the rain:

Lost at sea | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Bad weather kills 6 | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------

